# hoi!



## yael dans l'herbe

ik heb gehord nederlanders zeggen " hoye " wat ment "hallo" ik denk . maar wat is de spelling .
dank voor uw antwoord .


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi Yael,

de spelling is _hoi_ 

Brown


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

erg dank , Brownpaper .
 
       dan , hoi .


----------



## iRoy

Haije/Hoije(weet niet zeker of dat de juiste spelling is) betekent ook doei, tenminste hier in Limburg. Het is iets anders dan gewoon ''Hoi!'', er komt echt een ''jehh'' achter...Ik denk dat je dat bedoelt.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

hoi iRoy ,
kan uw het zin van doei leggen uit.het is niet in mijn woordenboek .


----------



## Suehil

'Doei' is a very informal way of saying 'goodbye'.  'À plus'


----------



## iRoy

Wat Suehil zegt =P


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

dat is fijn Suehil ,maar 1roy , uw bent esoterisch though i may understand .
see you later then .


----------



## Kayla321

iRoy means (I think) that in the south, they use a similar word (= hoie) to say goodbye. That's all.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

veel dank Kayla er voor verduidelijken .
 
     hoie .


----------

